# Wireworld HDMI cables



## jason yeo (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi , anyone has experience on wireworld hdmi cables ?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Never heard of them... what is their website and what kind of prices do they have?


----------



## jason yeo (Jun 12, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Never heard of them... what is their website and what kind of prices do they have?



This is the website http://www.wireworldcable.com/ . Price start from $269.95 http://www.apolloa-v.com/servlet/the-27/Wireworld-Silver-Starlight-HDMI/Detail .


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

A 3 meter cable for $450 dollars. Way to expensive for my tastes.


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

I suggest that you buy a 50$ HDMI cable and use the 400$ to invest in room treatment or anywhere else where it will make a real difference.



JP


----------



## jason yeo (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks,I already done almost full treatment to my room(for sound and projector) . Now using bettercables hdmi cables . Just wonder if there is any difference and if someone has experience on this particular brand .onder:


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

You will not see ou hear any difference if the HDMI cable is less than 8 foot long.


----------



## jason yeo (Jun 12, 2006)

imbeaujp said:


> You will not see ou hear any difference if the HDMI cable is less than 8 foot long.


Thanks,bro . I know from theory , hdmi cables should not make any differences since it is in digital but I guess I need to invest and try out myself . If I could not detect any difference,can save money on future 1.x hdmi cables :bigsmile:. If I can see or hear differences , I am cursed :wits-end:


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

Yeh, this is the best way. I did it myself for the analog audio interconects. If YOU can not hear a difference, why will you pay for ?

I saw recently a TV program that shows some results about HDMI cable and they said that there is no diffrence, but I encourage you to do your own test.

JP


----------



## jason yeo (Jun 12, 2006)

Hopefully this will be my last investment on hdmi cables . Already cursed by powercords ,interconnects and etc :crying:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Here's one good article that might help you decide to use your money elsewhere in the future. There was another link somewhere about audio cables, but I can't seem to find it right now.


----------



## jason yeo (Jun 12, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Here's one good article that might help you decide to use your money elsewhere in the future. There was another link somewhere about audio cables, but I can't seem to find it right now.



Thanks Sonnie . But from the pictures shown , maybe it is not a good place to do a blind test . onder:


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

any one have a good suggestions on where to start shopping for moderately/value priced HDMI cables?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

www.monoprice.com


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

thanks much. I also recently ran across a manufacturer by the name of "cobalt". Anyone have any first hand experience with their products?


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> Here's one good article that might help you decide to use your money elsewhere in the future. There was another link somewhere about audio cables, but I can't seem to find it right now.



That was an entertaining article. The author was fighting the conclusion tooth and nail, while the editor had to repeatedly reel him in by correcting the fallacies he introduced.

He had a :hush: type additude about the whole thing.

The only thing I really agree with is that there needed to be an instant means of switching cables, but since power cables are probably the least likely of all to make any difference, why not do speaker cables or interconnects?:coocoo:


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

I've always been of the opinion theres a law of diminishing returns regarding any type of cabling. 

At some point, it doesn't matter how much you spend because the return is just so little, the price doesn't justify the results. However, that being said, I think its a waste, for example, to throw $6000 at equipment and then say a $50-$80 interconnect is worthless. I would say in my example above a "weak link" argument is reasonable and logical. Just a logical though is the issue of an equipment barrier (i.e. $1000 cables can't fix $100 equipment). 

I thought a cable switcher did exist, but perhaps I'm mistaken. I thought I'd seen a set-up where two sets of interconnects could be connected to an input box which then was switchable between the two. However, I can't remember where I saw it. I'll give a look later to see whether I can find out more information.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I think the problem with using a switcher is with power cables.

For interconnects, I'd say you'd be petty safe using two identical source components and switching inputs on the preamp. I'm sure someone would insist they can hear a huge sonic differance between two identical $12,000 CD transports.

Also, to really make the test as thorough as possible, you'd want to test all the interconnects in the signal chain at the same time. In some of these high end setups, they have Source_DAC_Preamp_amp, so that would be a lot of switchers, thus a lot of possible iterferance from the switchers. It's tough to come up with a "Perfect" side by side test for anything, but really hard when you're looking for such miniscule (or nonexistant) changes.

As for the existance of a cable switcher, I do recal reading about tests from decades past with just such a device for speaker cables which was demoed to customers of a particular audio company (I dont recall who)


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm in the same situation. I have a 35ft run and I'm confused about 1.3 Catagory 2 vs. high speed 10.2gps etc...etc...

I have an Epson Home Cinema 1080UB and want to take advantage of it to the fullest but HDMI cables are confusing me.

Any suggestions?


----------

